# Placa base ASRock  ALiveNF6G-VSTA no da video



## frica (Nov 21, 2017)

Hola amigos:

Mi nombre es Francisco Rica, les escribo desde España, y soy informático y astrofísico. Desde hace poco me aficioné a la reparación electrónica y tengo algunos conocimientos, aunque supongo que básicos.

Tengo un ordenador de sobremesa de 10 años con una placa base ASRock  ALiveNF6G-VSTA y un procesador DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2441 MHz (4600+), para socket AM2.

Hace una semana, trabajando con el PC, se congeló la pantalla unos segundos y luego no hubo video. Al reiniciar el PC, no daba video, pero los ventiladores de CPU, chasis y fuente, funcionan. También los LEDs de la caja. El chip gráfico se calienta (contacto manual del disipador) pero no quema, supongo que será un calor normal. El procesador también va cogiendo calor habitual.

Despúes de realizar ciertas pruebas (ver más abajo para detalles), concluí que el problema era la placa base.


Placa base aumentada:














*Testeo de componentes *

Antes de testar componentes (en placa) con mi multimetro, quité los módulos RAMs, procesador, disipador, batería... 

*- Condensadores electrolíticos:* Inspección visual, no veo ninguno hinchado ni con pérdida de líquido.

*- Transistores MOSFET:* Con multímetro comprobé la decena de transistores. Ninguno estaba en corte (patas 1 y 3 no tenían continuidad a tierra de forma simultánea, ni con el drenador). 

Testé un mosfet de 8 pines. 

*- Condensadores SMD*: Con un tester comprobé si algunos de los muchos condensador estaban en corto (es decir, ambos extremos en continuidad a tierra ). Todos estaban bien a excepción de unos cuantos condensadores en el reverso, detrás del chip de video y del socket del procesador (tenían continuidad a tierra de extremo a extremo). ¿ES ESTE EL PROBLEMA? Os puedo subir localización de los componentes en corto. Posteriormente también encontré un par de condensadores y bovinas SMD en corto, junto al disipador anaranjado del chip de video.

Si aumentais la imagen veo lo que creo son condensadores pero con una coloración más oscura. ¿quizá esos son los que realmente tienen el problema de cortocircuito?




Posteriormente encendí la placa y medí voltaje por esa zona de la placa. Algunos de esos condensadores (no puedo confirmar si eran los que estaba supuestamente en corto) tenían 1,2-1,3v en la zona del chip de video y 1,5v en la zona del procesador (igual al voltaje del procesador ssgún fabricante). 
*
- Bovinas*: Medí bovinas normales (las que tienen el alambre) y todas me daban continuidad, o sea que estaban bien. 

¿El problema está en los condensadores que aparentemente están en corto? ¿Como localizar el compomnente concreto que produce todo ese corte? 

*¿qué más puedo comprobar en la placa?*


*Pruebas realizadas previas al testeso electrónico:*


- Monitor y cable VGA funcionan bien (lo comprobé conectándolo a un ordenador portatil).
- Probé con otra fuente de poder
- probé a quitar y poner módulos RAMS, los cambié de sitio, limpié conectores son alcohol isopropílico, goma de borrar; limpie bancos de memoria con un pincel, etc.
- hice un CLEAR CMOS de la BIOS. La batería tenía 2,5v oltios. Compré batería nueva y volví a hacer CLEAR CMOS.
- Probé con una vieja tarjeta gráfica PCI
- Probé con otro procesador


----------



## DealTech (Nov 21, 2017)

Hola amigo normalmente esta falla se deba a una avería en el chip de video, la soldaduras pueden estar cristalizadas lo cual podría arreglarse con un reflow o definitivamente se quemo lo cual podría arreglarse comprando otra board. A veces también se presenta cuando la BIOS esta corrupta lo cual podría solucionarse reprogramando la BIOS o colocando otra BIOS de una tarjeta idéntica.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 21, 2017)

Coincido con lo antes expresado. Si quieres saber si son las soldaduras, puedes pre-calentar un horno a unos 150ºC, apagalo y meter la placa dentro(previamente retira el disipador del chip-set/video y el plástico de soporte exterior del microprocesador). Trata de que no este en contacto con metales(la puedes poner como base de descanso de la MB un recorte de madera delgado tipo terciado, etc) 
Espera que se enfrié dentro de el, re arma y si es cuestión de soldaduras, seguramente arrancara.
El disipador del chip-set le debes colocar grasa siliconada.
Te aclaro que tarde o temprano fallara si no se hace el proceso con una maquina de re-soldado del chip-set.
Obviamente si hay algo quemado no encenderá.
Suerte.

Ric.

PD:Tengo una placa ASUS AM2 también con una falla similar. No da video y al arrancar emite tres pitidos cortos(dice ser falla de memoria pero no lo es) y haciéndole ese proceso, arranca por un tiempo.
Tiene el mismo disipador dorado con los dos sujetadores plásticos como esa.


----------



## frica (Nov 21, 2017)

Muchas gracias DelTech y ricbevi. Me ha servido vuestra información. Vere si me es factible lo del horno. COmo me vea mi mujer, me mete dentro del horno también, jajjaja. De todas formas, si fuera problema de soldadudas en el chip de video, ¿no debería dar video usando una tarjeta gráfica PCI? O si hay un corto, tampoco funcionaria. Yo usé una antigua y no daba video. Sin embargo el chip de video y el procesador si calientan.


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2017)

Hazle un CLRCMOS que no cuesta nada, tienes el Jumper al lado del zócalo de la pila que por cierto, no está, y eso te puede provocar problemas diversos. Entre ellos algo así como lo que te ocurre.
Un corto son cero Ohm. ¿Te dan 0 Ohm los condensadores que dices que están en corto? o en cambio te dan un valor muy bajo.

¿La placa arranca? ... Ponle un speaker en los pines de placa a ver si hace el Beep de inicio.
Colócale un teclado USB y mira a ver si ilumina el LED de "caps lock" al pulsar esa tecla O el LED de "num" al pulsar "bloq num".
Todo lo que preguntas ya está explicado en los hilos destacados de la cabecera.
¿Que es una bobina en corto? ... Es su estado natural, si no aclaras mas.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 21, 2017)

frica dijo:


> Muchas gracias DelTech y ricbevi. Me ha servido vuestra información. Vere si me es factible lo del horno. COmo me vea mi mujer, me mete dentro del horno también, jajjaja. De todas formas, si fuera problema de soldadudas en el chip de video, ¿no debería dar video usando una tarjeta gráfica PCI? O si hay un corto, tampoco funcionaria. Yo usé una antigua y no daba video. Sin embargo el chip de video y el procesador si calientan.



Me parece que no tienen un chip de "video" si no que esta integrado al controlador de los bus, etc.
El de la imagen es el que me refiero.

Con ese "método"(mientras la bruja no esta  ) he recuperado algunas MB de Notebook HP y Compac(segunda marcas de HP) que tiene problemas de ese tipo.
Aquí puse un video(29MB aprox. ) del proceso, esta en baja calidad por que lo grabe con el celular.

Ric.


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2017)

Pero es estaño sin plomo,tienes que llegar a los 218ºC para que funda, añadirle flux para que no se oxide mas la soldadura etc...
Vas a dejar el horno nocivo para la salud con las emanaciones de la placa a esas temperaturas, os vais a envenenar con esas prácticas. Consigue uno para usarlo solo para esos arreglos.
A 150ºC como comentas, la recuperación dura tan solo unos dias o unas horas.
Los electrolíticos de alumnio de las MB de placas para torre, suelen reventar a esas temperaturas.


Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 21, 2017)

Si. Creo que aclare que era para descartar si era tema de soldaduras o no.
La temperatura esa no llega a ese nivel a los electrolíticos, etc ya que el horno se apaga antes de introducir la placa y esta a temperatura ambiente. 
No es un proceso que haga con frecuencia por lo que seguramente al estar habitando en una zona agrícola con fumigaciones de 2-4D, etc lo mas probable es que sea solo el menor de los problemas de contaminación en el ámbito que me muevo.
He soldado con plomo/estaño durante mas de 30 años y trabajado el mismo tiempo con aparatos emisores de RF descompuestos por lo que ese tipo de contaminación no es mi primordial preocupación pero es muy valido aclararlo para los que lo desconocen dichas implicancias.

Ric.


----------



## frica (Nov 22, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Pero es estaño sin plomo,tienes que llegar a los 218ºC para que funda, añadirle flux para que no se oxide mas la soldadura etc...
> Vas a dejar el horno nocivo para la salud con las emanaciones de la placa a esas temperaturas, os vais a envenenar con esas prácticas. Consigue uno para usarlo solo para esos arreglos.
> A 150ºC como comentas, la recuperación dura tan solo unos dias o unas horas.
> Los electrolíticos de alumnio de las MB de placas para torre, suelen reventar a esas temperaturas.
> ...



Hola Tiago. Encantado de leerte. Por lo que he visto eres uno de los "master del universo" de este foro. 
Pues creo que el tema horno lo olvidamos.



tiago dijo:


> Hazle un CLRCMOS que no cuesta nada, tienes el Jumper al lado del zócalo de la pila que por cierto, no está, y eso te puede provocar problemas diversos. Entre ellos algo así como lo que te ocurre.
> Un corto son cero Ohm. ¿Te dan 0 Ohm los condensadores que dices que están en corto? o en cambio te dan un valor muy bajo.
> 
> ¿La placa arranca? ... Ponle un speaker en los pines de placa a ver si hace el Beep de inicio.
> ...



Bien en la foto que os envíe efectivamente no está* la pila*. Debió coincidí que la quité (por que tenía 2,55 voltios) para colocar una nueva. Pero las pruebas las realicé con pila colocada. El Clear CMOS, lo realicé el primer dia de prueba en dos ocasiones, (1) con la pila que tenía y (2) con la pila nueva. Pero no solucionó el problema.

*En cuanto a los condensadores SMD*, !muy buena pregunta Tiago! Yo me quedé con la sospecha de si realmente estaban en corto.La resistencia con respecto a masa que dan los condensadores sospechosos son : 3/4 ohmios en un extremo y 16 ohmios en el otro (este valor lo da para 4 condensadores en la zona de la izquierda). Otros condensadores de la zona de la derecha dan 5/6 ohmimos en un extremo y entre 16-21 ohmios en el otro. Me huelo que aunque el multímetro pita, no están en corto ya que cuando medí voltaje por esta zona de la placa, algunos me daban voltajes "lógicos" (1,2-1,3 voltios) y creo que alguno de esos condensadores (tengo que confirmarlo) eran los sospechosos. Deduzco que si a un condensador le lleva voltaje, entonces no está aterrizado a tierra y por tanto está ok. Os dejo uma imagen del reverso de la placa, con la zona de los condensadores supuestamente en corto, que están tras el chip de video. He marcado con un punto rojo los condensadores sospechosos de estar en corto.



*Poner Speaker: *cuando empecé las pruebas coloqué un speaker en los conectores SPEAKER de la placa. Pero en ningún momento me ha pitado, ni siquiera cuando enciendo la placa sin módulos de memoria RAM. 

*Conectar Teclado USB: *Pues antes de leer tu correo lei un hilo estupendo de Trucos y consejos para testar una placa (aunque está más bien orientado a placas de portátiles) y ayer coloqué el teclado USB pero en ningún momento enciende los LEDs al pulsar las teclas. 

*Bovina en corto:* Mi medición de las bovinas grandes (las que tienen alambre) fue ver la continuidad entre sus bornes. Todas tenían continuidad en los bornes (lo que interpreto que pueden estar ok). *Pero me falta comprobar si están aterrizados a tierra*. Es decir comprobar continuidad entre tierra y sus bornes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2017)

Ante todo , le pasaste goma de borrar a los contactos de las ram ?


----------



## tiago (Nov 22, 2017)

frica dijo:


> Hola Tiago. Encantado de leerte. Por lo que he visto eres uno de los "master del universo" de este foro.


Ya me gustaría.


frica dijo:


> La resistencia con respecto a masa que dan los condensadores sospechosos  son : 3/4 ohmios en un extremo y 16 ohmios en el otro (este valor lo da  para 4 condensadores en la zona de la izquierda). Otros condensadores  de la zona de la derecha dan 5/6 ohmimos en un extremo y entre 16-21  ohmios en el otro. Me huelo que aunque el multímetro pita, no están en  corto ya que cuando medí voltaje por esta zona de la placa, algunos me  daban voltajes "lógicos" (1,2-1,3 voltios)


Es el voltaje que deben tener. Para calificarlo de corto, espera a que tengan menos de 1 Ohm.


frica dijo:


> *Poner Speaker: *cuando empecé las pruebas coloqué un  speaker en los conectores SPEAKER de la placa. Pero en ningún momento me  ha pitado, ni siquiera cuando enciendo la placa sin módulos de memoria  RAM.


Mal asunto, debería dar pitidos largos si no hay o no detecta la RAM, pero debería pitar.

Puede ser corrupción del BIOS, pero tienes que reescribirlo con un programador, ya que la opción de actualizar por USB queda descartada porque la placa no te arranca.

De todos modos espera un par de días y prueba a ver. No descartes fuente de alimentación.


----------



## frica (Nov 22, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ante todo , le pasaste goma de borrar a los contactos de las ram ?



Si le pasé una goma de borrar, y también alcohol isopropílico antes de eso. Un resumen de las pruebas realizadas inicialmente las inclui al final del primer mensaje que envie.





> Puede ser corrupción del BIOS, pero tienes que reescribirlo con un programador, ya que la opción de actualizar por USB queda descartada porque la placa no te arranca.
> 
> De todos modos espera un par de días y prueba a ver. No descartes fuente de alimentación.



No había caido en la BIOS corrupta. En cuanto a problemas de fuente de alimentación, ya habia probado con otra fuente, además de la mía. Por lo que podemos descartar problemas con la fuente.

He medido los voltajes de las bobinas grandes. Una me da 12v, otra me da 1,3v y el resto 1,5v. Os dejo una fotografía con las indicaciones de los voltajes junto a las bobinas. ¿Esto refuerza la opción del problema de la BIOS?


----------



## tiago (Nov 23, 2017)

frica dijo:


> He medido los voltajes de las bobinas grandes. Una me da 12v, otra me da 1,3v y el resto 1,5v. Os dejo una fotografía con las indicaciones de los voltajes junto a las bobinas. ¿Esto refuerza la opción del problema de la BIOS?



No creo que eso tenga nada que ver.
No sé exactamente que voltajes son correctos en placas de equipos de torre, por lo que has medido, parece que todo está bien.

Saludos.


----------



## frica (Nov 23, 2017)

Gracias Tiago. ¿No hay forma de hacerse con el *esquemático* de esta placa? He buscando en unas cuantas webs que indicais en un hilo y no he encontrado nada. 

Ok, supongamos que damos por hecho que tengo la BIOS corrupta. Tengo dos opciones:

1) llevar la placa a un técnico para que me reprograme la BIOS. Teniendo en cuenta que no estamos completamente seguro de que este sea el problema, esto es viable si el técnico no cobra mucho (digamos 10 euros).

2) Intentar hacerlo yo mismo. He estado mirando en vuestro foro y en otras webs y veo que necesito:

- 1 extractor PLCC (mi BIOS tiene el encapsulado PLCC32) para sacar el chip de la BIOS
- 1 zócalo PLCC32 donde colocar el chip de BIOS
- 1 programador de BIOS

He visto que estas cosas son económicas, unos 10 euros entre las tres. Necesito un software para reprogramar y necesito un dump de la BIOS. En este último paso es donde más dudas tengo. ¿donde puedo obtener un dump válida para la BIOS de mi placa base? 

¿Con las pistas que tenéis, todavía es posible que el problema esté en el *chip de video* (problemas de soldaduras)? Quizá la tarjeta PCI que probé (que era del año 1994) no funcionara y calentando el chip de video (con secador o lámpara dicroica) confirmemos el problema. En fin no se, quizá me esté rayando demasiado con esto, jajaja. Pero soy incapaz de dejar el problema sin resolver.


----------



## error (Nov 23, 2017)

No debería ser la BIOS ya que dijiste que se congelo la imagen y no dio mas video, cuando la pc esta funcionando puedes quitarle la BIOS y sigue funcionando normal así que trata de buscar por otras partes.


----------



## tiago (Nov 23, 2017)

error dijo:


> No debería ser la BIOS ya que dijiste que se congelo la imagen y no dio mas video, cuando la pc esta funcionando puedes quitarle la BIOS y sigue funcionando normal así que trata de buscar por otras partes.


Es cierto. Pero, ¿Te vas a poner a buscar en la placa sin descartar BIOS?

El fallo parece que proviene del chipset, pero el chipset contiene el CMOS que puede escribir en la EEPROM y viceversa, si el chipset ha fallado puede haber introducido un bug en la EEPROM que preserva el BIOS.
El equipo al arrancar lee la EEPROM para cargar el CMOS con el BIOS.
Si la EEPROM (BIOS) tiene un bug, el equipo no arranca en absoluto o lo hace de forma parcial y ahí llegamos al caso que nos ocupa.

Descartar BIOS es muy importante, no es buena decisión obviar cosas basandonos en suposiciones, algunas veces resulta y otras no. Es lo que tiene.



error dijo:


> así que trata de  buscar por otras partes.


¿Por donde sugieres?


Saludos.


----------



## frica (Nov 23, 2017)

error dijo:


> No debería ser la BIOS ya que dijiste que se congelo la imagen y no dio mas video, cuando la pc esta funcionando puedes quitarle la BIOS y sigue funcionando normal así que trata de buscar por otras partes.



Gracias por la información, Error. 

Buscar por otras partes...Había pensado intentar calentar el chip de video. Nunca he quitado un disipador de estos naranjas. Lleva dos anclajes de plástico y no quisiera romperlos. ¿Algún consejo para no hacer el bruto?


----------



## tiago (Nov 23, 2017)

Ese chip es el chipset. Es un chip de Nvidia multifunción, contiene también el procesador de gráficos.
Prueba a darle un calentón a ver si te arranca. Esos disipadores son fáciles de quitar observa su mecanismo de fijación, es sencillo. Youtube es tu amigo para éstos casos.
A ver si conseguimos el dump para reprogramar, llegado el caso.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 23, 2017)

frica dijo:


> Gracias por la información, Error.
> 
> Buscar por otras partes...Había pensado intentar calentar el chip de video. Nunca he quitado un disipador de estos naranjas. Lleva dos anclajes de plástico y no quisiera romperlos. ¿Algún consejo para no hacer el bruto?



Esos "sujetadores" son del tipo "punta de flecha"(similares a los antiguos soportes/anclajes de la MB viejas) que al pasar por el orificio de la placa se expanden y no permiten sacalos. Presionarlos de los dos lados opuestos a la vez y salen solos.
No tiene por que romper nada.
No lo tomes a mal "firica" SARCASMO:
Cada vez te veo mas cerca del horno con ese problema! 

El problema que le veo a recalentar de un solo lado el chip es que la dilatación se producirá de una sola cara mas violentamente que del otro que esta en contacto con la MB(posible fisuras o quebraduras, etc).
El método del horno ataca toda la MB de la misma forma y a la vez.

La del video todavía esta funcionando pero para la próxima vez que se pare, voy a sacar el chip e intentar re-soldarlo en su lugar. No tengo la maquina de reballing o de Rayos X pero tengo un amigo dentista a quien joder para hacer algunas placas.
Las disculpas por "lo jeringa" y metido.
Los dejo seguir debatiendo y quedo atento.
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## tiago (Nov 23, 2017)

Si, pero es calentar solo un minuto para ver si hay resultados, no para un arreglo en firme.
Nosotros, en el SAT de portátiles le aplicábamos poco a poco la tobera de calor al chip y lo calentábamos hasta el punto de que te quemabas si lo tocabas. Si repondía bien, a la tostadora.

Saludos.


----------



## frica (Nov 24, 2017)

Gracias Tiago por la info:



tiago dijo:


> Ese chip es el chipset. Es un chip de Nvidia multifunción, contiene también el procesador de gráficos.
> Prueba a darle un calentón a ver si te arranca. Esos disipadores son fáciles de quitar observa su mecanismo de fijación, es sencillo. Youtube es tu amigo para éstos casos.
> A ver si conseguimos el dump para reprogramar, llegado el caso.
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente este chip con el disipador naranja es el chipset (comprobado con el manual de la placa). Y por tanto un fallo en él implica que puedo perder video, pero también puedo perder otras muchas cosas. Eso podría explicar por qué con una tarjeta gráfica PCI no obtuve video.



> Si, pero es calentar solo un minuto para ver si hay resultados, no para un arreglo en firme.
> Nosotros, en el SAT de portátiles le aplicábamos poco a poco la tobera de calor al chip y lo calentábamos hasta el punto de que te quemabas si lo tocabas. .



Este fin de semana probaré a darle un calentón. 

En tema de programar la BIOS, el escollo es el dump. Si no os importa, en paralelo a vuestras pesquisas intentaré buscar en otros foros extranjeros (como badcaps por ejemplo). Tambíen he pedido un esquemático. Espero tener suerte y conseguir ambas cosas.

Y hablando de amigos, efectivamente youtube es un gran aliado, pero... ¿que tienen que decirme de los amigos de los foros? Vosotros tampoco os quedáis atrás. Agradezco vuestra ayuda.



Gracias RicBevi por la información:



> Esos "sujetadores" son del tipo "punta de flecha"(similares a los antiguos soportes/anclajes de la MB viejas) que al pasar por el orificio de la placa se expanden y no permiten sacalos. Presionarlos de los dos lados opuestos a la vez y salen solos.
> No tiene por que romper nada.
> No lo tomes a mal "firica" SARCASMO:
> Cada vez te veo mas cerca del horno con ese problema!



Parece fácil. Este fin de semana espero poder probar a calentar el chipset. Ya os contaré.


----------



## tiago (Nov 24, 2017)

frica dijo:


> Y hablando de amigos, efectivamente youtube es un gran aliado, pero...  ¿que tienen que decirme de los amigos de los foros? Vosotros tampoco os  quedáis atrás. Agradezco vuestra ayuda.


Yo lo digo porque éstas cosas están muy bien documentadas en ese portál, y seguramente con un par de busquedas halles un video que te explica con detalle el desmontaje de éstos disipadores.
No es por pereza, si no por una cuestión práctica.
El dump está contenido en cualquiera de los ejecutables de actualización de BIOS que encuentras en el soporte de la placa, en la web del fabricante.
Tienes que destripar el ejecutable y extraer el archivo de BIOS que en éste caso tiene un peso  de 2 Mb.

Las extensiones que se asignan a éste tipo de archivos las tienes en el hilo que comentaste sobre reparación de placas de portátiles, que para el caso, dá lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## frica (Nov 24, 2017)

Efectivamente en la web de AsRock tienen un listado de actualizaciones de BIOS. Las consulté hace unos dias para ver si me podían valer como dump. Y como bien dices en el EXE viene embebida la BIOS. Lo que apuntas de que pueda extraerse la BIOS de ese EXE estaría genial. 

De todas formas Tiago, tengo interesantes novedades. Esta tarde le hice un reflow al chipset, primero durante 2 minutos. Ningún resultado. Luego durante 5 minutos y, tras dos intentos... ¡BINGO! Dio video y apareció la información de la placa base, BIOS, etc en la pantalla. Tuve que apagar de inmediato la fuente porque no tenía disipador el procesdor. En los siguientes minutos intenté repetir el inicio, pero sin éxito. Mañana haré otro reflow de 5 minutos para confirmar que el problema de mi placa realmente está en las soldaduras del chipset y no en la BIOS.

¡Estoy bastante contento con el logro de esta tarde!!


----------



## tiago (Nov 24, 2017)

Ok. ¿Como le has hecho el reflow?... ¿Tienes una pistola de decapar?









O puedes probar a meterla en el horno como te decían antes (No soy partidario porque deja un rastro nocivo para la salud) ,pero yo probaría a iniciar a 150ºC y subir poco a poco hasta los 220ºC.

Saludos.


----------



## frica (Nov 25, 2017)

El reflow lo hice con un simple secador de pelo. Supongo que el calor que ejerce será escaso como para solucionar el problema de forma duradera. El uso del horno no lo veo factible. Ese rastro de olor nocivo me tira para atrás. Las lámparas dicroicas dan mas calor que un secador de pelo, tengo entendido. En casos como estos, problemas con soldaduras sin plomo, creo que lo más efectivo, pero no barato, es el reballing. Pero no tengo pistola de calor y por el coste que tienen, me compro la placa base a la que le tengo echado un ojo.

De todas formas creo que lo mejor es que me compre esa placa base que tengo mirada. Una AsRock N68C-GS4 FX nueva , bien economica, unos 44 euros en total, y compatible con mi procesador AM2 y mi RAM DDR2, y con opción de ampliar con procesadores AM3 y AM3+, y memorias DDR3.

De todas formas guardaré la placa vieja porque en el futuro puede servirme para componentes de respuestos, y en breve la usaré también para aprender cosas: identificar componentes no habituales, aprender a desoldar chips con varias patillas, medir componentes fuera de placa... vamos que me voy a hacer un master a su costa, jajajaja.


----------



## error (Nov 27, 2017)

Mira no te pude responder porque estuve un poco atareado por acá pero a mi me a ocurrido en ocasiones y no siempre se resuelve el problema pero como he resuelto a sido de la siguiente manera: Compra detergente en polvo, llene una palangana de agua, compra un cepillo de dientes con cerdas duras y comienza a lavar la placa como si fuera una ropa y cuando deje de salir espuma color chocolate enjuagarla bien que no quede rastro de detergente, escúrrela y muy importante tienes que ponerla a secar en el sol por lo menos 2 horas, tiene que ser en el sol no con secador de pelo, sol nada mas luego pruebala y dime como te fue.


----------

